# bumper/ window sticker idea



## Rockerchris (Feb 2, 2012)

I've had this idea for a while and finally decided to sketch something up. Originally I wanted to do a screw gun and hammer but it didn't look right. Think I'm gonna refine it and get some stickers made.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

In the spirit of DWT :whistling2:

May I recommend to ewe a different type of skull to use

Not that I'm trying to RAM nothing down your throat


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Rockerchris said:


> View attachment 8729
> 
> 
> I've had this idea for a while and finally decided to sketch something up. Originally I wanted to do a screw gun and hammer but it didn't look right. Think I'm gonna refine it and get some stickers made.


Hate to tell you this Boo!!! But when people see the hatchets . there gonna think nails! ....not a good thing... [JS] NOT that i'm against nails !! But your not trying to sell me. I know the deal!


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

I would be under the impression you're there to kill me not work for me :shutup:


----------



## Rockerchris (Feb 2, 2012)

Kiwiman said:


> I would be under the impression you're there to kill me not work for me :shutup:


That works too :thumbup:


----------



## Rockerchris (Feb 2, 2012)

moore said:


> Hate to tell you this Boo!!! But when people see the hatchets . there gonna think nails! ....not a good thing... [JS] NOT that i'm against nails !! But your not trying to sell me. I know the deal!


Yeah, but I'm no artist and hammers are easier to draw then screwguns.


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

Lose some of the teeth, add an eye patch, a bandana and some flames:yes:. Oh yea, lose the Estwing's for some Vaughans. 

I'll take a dozen.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

What's a vaughan PA?


----------



## Mr.Brightstar (Dec 2, 2011)

moore said:


> What's a vaughan PA?


A bloody hatchet wound.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Mr.Brightstar said:


> A bloody hatchet wound.


No ..I think he means one of these..


----------



## Rockerchris (Feb 2, 2012)

The last Vaughn I bought was a piece of chit.


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

Rockerchris said:


> The last Vaughn I bought was a piece of chit.
> 
> View attachment 8737


 How did you do that???:lol:I doubt you were hanging drywall. I watched a workmate break his Estwing prying with his hatchet,,,, dumbass. I told him thats what they make pry bars for.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Rockerchris said:


> The last Vaughn I bought was a piece of chit.
> 
> View attachment 8737


What's wrong with It? It'll still drive a nail!!


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

:yes: http://www.pemro.com/productDetails.cfm?itemCode=PLU-1066


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

My old Vaughan is over 15 years old and used hard.


----------



## Rockerchris (Feb 2, 2012)

P.A. ROCKER said:


> How did you do that???:lol:I doubt you were hanging drywall. I watched a workmate break his Estwing prying with his hatchet,,,, dumbass. I told him thats what they make pry bars for.


Umm... using it to "manuever" a sheet behind a welded frame.  Actually it took about a week to break after the first bend. I could almost bend it back and forth with my hands. I didnt think they were supposed to make hammers out of lead :blink:


----------



## Rockerchris (Feb 2, 2012)

Actually, I did have a craftsman (the same exact hammer) for about 10 years and decided to trade it in after I chipped the nail slot. They gave me the Vaughn and told me the couldn't warranty it. I'm thinking it was just a manufacturing defect but I still haven't brought a new one. Since I only use nails on small side jobs I'll stick with my heavy bostich (estwing) .

P.s. P.A. are you a bowhunter?


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

Rockerchris said:


> P.s. P.A. are you a bowhunter?


:yes: And I'm itching to get out and crush something.
I got it bad,,,, like a junkie looking for a fix. 
I tell fr8 once archery starts I won't be back till my tags are full.

Are you going??


----------



## Rockerchris (Feb 2, 2012)

P.A. ROCKER said:


> :yes: And I'm itching to get out and crush something.
> I got it bad,,,, like a junkie looking for a fix.
> I tell fr8 once archery starts I won't be back till my tags are full.
> 
> Are you going??


Yes I've been counting down the days since the begining of summer! :yes:


----------

